# Rashes and FM



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

I would like to do a little survey of the type and location of rashes that people have experienced with FM. I'm constantly getting some sort of new rash and wonder if they are all associated with the FM or something else. Thanks.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Carolf.I do get a rash now and then. Things like heat, or working out in the garden can cause me to develop a rash. My skin is much more sensitive now to certain kinds of soaps, lotions, or other products. Normally it appears on my face, neck, or chest, and sometimes on the insides of my knees. Other places to on occasion, depending on the cause. It's usually a rash with really small bumps, and in no particular pattern. I'm not sure if rashes are supposed to be "normal" with FM, but then again, maybe there isn't a "normal" with FM. Is it something treatable by steroids or antihistamines? What do you usually do to relieve them? Sometimes I use Gold Bond medicated powder, or take a cool shower.


----------

